# Ocean Vintage Military / New?



## RightYouAreKen

Just came across this on the site. Looks like an update to the watch with a full black dial! The description says "Dial Black" as opposed to the old "Vintage Black" or similar previous description. It also appears to have the 22/18 bracelet!










https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/diver-watch/ocean-vintage-military-new.html


----------



## Dunzdeck

*checks date*

Hmm, April fools is months away 

Could it me Mr. Steinhart has finally, ehm, come around to what > 90% of OVM owners have been saying?

"It's honestly not that grey... see, it looks almost black!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Well I was debating ordering an OVM2.5 but was hesitant because of the dial color. I just pulled the trigger and ordered one of these black dial versions!


----------



## Dec1968

And everyone with a V1 hoping to sell it for profit just groaned in unison...... 

This is the dial I was wanting all along... 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## B1ff_77

*OVM 1 resale value suddenly plummets back to normality*

This is excellent - I've wanted a black dial OVM for about 2yrs but never been willing to pay almost double what the grey version costs. Looks great


----------



## B1ff_77

Sorry Dec - my thoughts exectly. You must have posted as I was typing


----------



## Dec1968

It's like we posted...in unison....LOL

I MUCH PREFER this dial to the v1. I have had all variations of the OVM......and sold them.....still dislike the flat lugs, BUT since this is the true black dial WITH the additional text BELOW the brand name, I think I am going to get one of these and just hang on to it. Especially since it has the 22/18 bracelet now....(although it will live on a desert tan NATO strap).


----------



## B1ff_77

Dec1968 said:


> It's like we posted...in unison....LOL


Haha great minds etc...


----------



## TheGanzman

*I* might even have to have another one of these too, after STUPIDLY selling my OVM V1...

If I DO, look for a C3 relume in its immediate future...


----------



## zaratsu

Finally a worth replacement for the v1!

Let's forget that 2 and 2.5 ever happened.


----------



## zimv20ca

zaratsu said:


> Finally a worth replacement for the v1!
> 
> Let's forget that 2 and 2.5 ever happened.


wow, you guys are brutal! 

perhaps i'm alone in preferring the lighter dial of 2. i got mine only a couple weeks ago; i'm glad i made the purchase when i did.

the black dial *is* sharp, but i still prefer the 2.


----------



## Ldiesel

I️'ve ordered this new version. half because I️ love the black dial and didn't want to pay a premium on eBay for a v1, and half because I️ really want the 22x18 bracelet for my O1VR.

Now the waiting game 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

I pre ordered an OVM last week when they were out of stock and they said the next shipment would arrive around yesterday. I wonder if they’ll send me the MKII or MKIII


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

It took me 5minutes to pull trigger on this. I been waiting for this. Sapphire, deep black dial and 22/18mm bracelet. Hopefully the colors on hands and dial match, v1 drove me crazy because of different tone.

Of course i miss LE maxi caseback and limited edition idea but this just checks too many boxes for me.

I wonder how quickly this changes from in stock to out of stock, shouldnt take long.

EDIT : My exact words 4 weeks ago in thread "NEW & UPCOMING RELEASES FROM STEINHART" :
_"If Steinhart would relase Ocean Vintage Military with completely black dial (inkwell black) with tapered bracelet 22/18, that would sell like hotcakes. "_

We will see


----------



## Ldiesel

RotorBoater said:


> I pre ordered an OVM last week when they were out of stock and they said the next shipment would arrive around yesterday. I wonder if they'll send me the MKII or MKIII
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, seems like maybe the MKIII? Which version do you prefer, out of curiosity?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater

Ldiesel said:


> Hmm, seems like maybe the MKIII? Which version do you prefer, out of curiosity?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I have the OVR MKIII. When I purchased the OVM I was going for the lighter dial, different bezel insert, beveled crystal, so it would be something different from my OVR. Now it seems to be nearly identical aside from the dial/bezel/hands/no date. I did buy the Steinhart mesh band to put on it so maybe that'll help it stand apart from my OVR. I justified buying the OVM because it had enough differences from my OVR, so I'm not sure how I feel about it yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

I have the Ocean Vintage Red New... And an Armida A2.... Still, somehow pulled the trigger on this one right now lol 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Finally


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke12

Just wait in another 20 years time the OVM 2.0 will be the most expensive one haha


----------



## Anthony

Dec1968 said:


> And everyone with a V1 hoping to sell it for profit just groaned in unison......
> 
> This is the dial I was wanting all along...
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


If you end up buying this, I would be very interested to hear your opinion about the hand/dial color difference and dial "black" color on this and compared to all other 3 models Steinhart relased earlier ( I remember you owned all those three earlier)

Also, black color in this model's dial, is it really so much different than e.g V1 dial black? hard to tell yet. I hope it is different,like inkwell black.


----------



## roadie

Still said:


> "somehow pulled the trigger" haha, don't you just love internet shopping!


----------



## dlee525

roadie said:


> "somehow pulled the trigger" haha, don't you just love internet shopping!


And I wasn't drunk this time lol.... That's how I ended up with my IWC Mk XVIII haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Looks like the Maxi LE with a sapphire crystal instead of hesalite. If true, Steinhart is turning some of the LEs into regular production models like the Vintage GMT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

Crud. Time to sell my OVM 2.0 and order the 3.0. I never really warmed up to the gray dial with the peach-tinted lume. At least a true black dial will bring things more in balance with the black bezel.


----------



## raja_3012

I really really like this watch. However, I would have loved if this was a 40mm and the lugs at 20mm with a taper of 18mm at the clasp. And yes one more thing... top grade ETA movement. I am acting like a child now with a wish list for Santa.


----------



## Dec1968

Anthony said:


> If you end up buying this, I would be very interested to hear your opinion about the hand/dial color difference and dial "black" color on this and compared to all other 3 models Steinhart relased earlier ( I remember you owned all those three earlier)
> 
> Also, black color in this model's dial, is it really so much different than e.g V1 dial black? hard to tell yet. I hope it is different,like inkwell black.


No doubt I will express an opinion on it if I do buy it, and most assuredly exactly in the manner and for the reasons you asked 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## fish70

Waiting for the 39mm version


----------



## yankeexpress

Waiting for the DLC


----------



## knezz

Did anyone noticed a new flatter crystal ?
Im IN btw. Will be re buy a OVM3, it will go so well as addition to my AT


----------



## RotorBoater

knezz said:


> Did anyone noticed a new flatter crystal ?
> Im IN btw. Will be re buy a OVM3, it will go as well addition to my AT


Yeah this crystal isn't beveled like the last OVMs. It's the same one I have on my OVR MKIII and it's very subtle but slightly domed. Looks clean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

yup, cleaner looking....


----------



## anrex

I still find the 2.5 version more appealing for my taste.


----------



## Dec1968

Only thing I *really* dislike is the new crystal. The old one had such a beautiful edge to it and offered wonderful visual play to the dial - now it's plain. 

I know, nitpicky, but that was one of the main things I LOVED about the watch before. 

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## raxford

This looks gorgeous. Great choice.



Watchfreek said:


> yup, cleaner looking....


----------



## knezz

Watchfreek said:


> yup, cleaner looking....


This is actually first "live" photo , on wrist. And defo i like more new crystal.


----------



## Watchfreek

raxford said:


> This looks gorgeous. Great choice.


Thanks but I'll fess up. Its actually a Mk2 with the updated Mk3 crystal when I got wind of the Mk3 and a 22/18 mm bracelet... a Mk2.75 if you like . I happen to be one of the few who do like the vintage grey dial.

Ultimately I would like a sapphire HIGH domed crystal like the OOV's if I can source one....by which time it'll probably be time for the Mk4 .


----------



## Watchfreek

knezz said:


> This is actually first "live" photo , on wrist. And defo i like more new crystal.


Sorry, please see my other reply


----------



## raxford

Watchfreek said:


> Thanks but I'll fess up. Its actually a Mk2 with the updated Mk3 crystal when I got wind of the Mk3 and a 22/18 mm bracelet... a Mk2.75 if you like . I happen to be one of the few who do like the vintage grey dial.
> 
> Ultimately I would like a sapphire HIGH domed crystal like the OOV's if I can source one....by which time it'll probably be time for the Mk4 .


I can see it now that the very rare Mk2.75 will be worth a fortune soon. I have enough divers with the black dial. CH Ward c60, Planet Ocean 2500, Seiko SKX007.

I also love a more vintage look but I like larger pieces 40mm+, so actual vintage is rarely an option.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

raxford said:


> I can see it now that the very rare Mk2.75 will be worth a fortune soon. I have enough divers with the black dial. CH Ward c60, Planet Ocean 2500, Seiko SKX007.
> 
> I also love a more vintage look but I like larger pieces 40mm+, so actual vintage is rarely an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My sentiments exactly! I like the faded treatment (some would consider OTT) on the dials of the various vintage models that are sadly (for me) gradually being phased out. It is what makes/made them stand out from other similar watches on the market and the only Oceans I would consider for this reason. Oh well can't please everyone I guess and I hope that they have made the right decision this time.....I'm just glad I got the old dial in time.


----------



## raxford

Watchfreek said:


> My sentiments exactly! I like the faded treatment (some would consider OTT) on the dials of the various vintage models that are sadly (for me) gradually being phased out. It is what makes/made them stand out from other similar watches on the market and the only Oceans I would consider for this reason. Oh well can't please everyone I guess and I hope that they have made the right decision this time.....I'm just glad I got the old dial in time.


Enjoy it. They're incredibly well made pieces for the price.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

raxford said:


> Enjoy it. They're incredibly well made pieces for the price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy


----------



## zimv20ca

Watchfreek said:


> I'm just glad I got the old dial in time.


yep, same here. got it only a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Watchfreek

zimv20ca said:


> yep, same here. got it only a couple weeks ago.


We're most probably the minority here but I did read a few other members having developed a liking for the grey dial after they got their mk2's.....


----------



## zimv20ca

Watchfreek said:


> We're most probably the minority here but I did read a few other members having developed a liking for the grey dial after they got their mk2's.....


i rather like the grey on a black strap. sorry to those offended by the photo


----------



## Watchfreek

zimv20ca said:


> i rather like the grey on a black strap. sorry to those offended by the photo
> 
> View attachment 12668265


There's no need to apologize. We all have different tastes and preferences.

Black nato looks great - a classic milsub combo. IMO, it also works well with dark brown, tan, beige/sand, grey or the two variants of the bond nato.

Some will still be dissatisfied that the new "Steinhart black" is not "black enough" (i.e. not jet black) and some will also dislike the new crystal. I'm actually still on the fence about the new crystal, even months after the mod - sometimes I like the improved visibility without the beveled edge but other times I miss the extra contours and distortions of the beveled edge. That is why I feel a high domed crystal would be a good compromize and look more "historically correct". Another option will be a plexi but I don't wish to have to deal with scratches.


----------



## knezz

Did you actually saw new black dial on ovm3, or you know for sure that uses same color as new oovr mk3 ?


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Just got an email 30 minutes ago that mine has shipped already! Woohoo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

RightYouAreKen said:


> Just got an email 30 minutes ago that mine has shipped already! Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do post few pics when you get it, this thread needs proper MK3 / V3 pictures


----------



## RotorBoater

RightYouAreKen said:


> Just got an email 30 minutes ago that mine has shipped already! Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lucky! I pre ordered mine on the 10th and haven't heard anything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipW82

So much better than the grey! I would have picked one up rather than the OT500 last year if it had been available then. May just have to get this one too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anthony

Mine is on its way 


Btw, when you now check the availability of the watch, it says now "available soon". I guess they ran out with the first batch

Oh yes, movement is "ETA 2824-2 Elaboré", was it the same "Elaboré" in previous OVMs ?


----------



## raxford

Anthony said:


> Mine is on its way  !
> 
> Btw, when you now check the availability of the watchin Steinhart webpages, it says now "available soon". I guess they ran out with the first batch


Nice job getting your hands on one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Anthony said:


> Mine is on its way
> 
> Btw, when you now check the availability of the watch, it says now "available soon". I guess they ran out with the first batch
> 
> Oh yes, movement is "ETA 2824-2 Elaboré", was it the same "Elaboré" in previous OVMs ?


Eh? I just looked, it still says Available

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

dlee525 said:


> Eh? I just looked, it still says Available
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, you are right. It has changed again. An hour or two ago it was "available soon" or something similar. Good that they have stock


----------



## tgetzen

Bloke12 said:


> Just wait in another 20 years time the OVM 2.0 will be the most expensive one haha


lol I'm listing mine on eBay for $750 as soon as current stocks evaporate...


----------



## zimv20ca

Anthony said:


> movement is "ETA 2824-2 Elaboré", was it the same "Elaboré" in previous OVMs ?


that is the movement for the OVM 2 / grey, yes.

(dunno about previous OVM so i'm not commenting)


----------



## rjprusak

I regretted selling my 1.0 but I guess now I can replace it.


----------



## rjprusak

Are you sure that it not a result of bad lighting? Is the dial really black?


----------



## RotorBoater

She's finally here!! Same black as the OVM. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

^^^ That looks fantastic. Mine is on the FedEx truck for delivery today. I'll post up pics/review of mine when I receive it tonight as well.


----------



## RotorBoater

Just adjusted the bracelet. They both have the 22/18 bracelet but the OVM clasp secures much better than the OVR's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Surprisingly, mine just showed up as well! Initial impressions are good, with the bezel insert mostly lined up correctly, but knowing my OCD, I might heat it up and adjust it that half degree or so when I get home lol. Dial looks great too, and unlike my OVR New, no dust specs inside this one so no need to send her back!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Still not jet black , dont say that's not good since we talking about vintage watch. Some would mind.


----------



## RotorBoater

Looks pretty black to me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

knezz said:


> Still not jet black , dont say that's not good since we talking about vintage watch. Some would mind.


Yeap, looks good this way. If it's a true jet black, it would look too much like a regular Ocean One with different hands.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77

Dammit looks really good. I'm gonna have to bite


----------



## Watchfreek

RotorBoater said:


> Just adjusted the bracelet. They both have the 22/18 bracelet but the OVM clasp secures much better than the OVR's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mind taking comparative pics of the clasps? I'm wondering if they'd improved on the clasp after some negative feedbacks on the new OVR'S clasp. In particular, if it has a thicker material like on the OOVC's, which IMO is just right. Thanks.


----------



## Dimonriz

In my opinion the first version is the best of all 
I prefer Shorter minutes Dial Markings and doomed crystal


----------



## Dimonriz

1st vs 3rd


----------



## knezz

v1 has discoloration hands to dial period


----------



## RotorBoater

Watchfreek said:


> Do you mind taking comparative pics of the clasps? I'm wondering if they'd improved on the clasp after some negative feedbacks on the new OVR'S clasp. In particular, if it has a thicker material like on the OOVC's, which IMO is just right. Thanks.


Just left town for Thanksgiving and only brought the OVM, but I sure will when I get back! They look exactly the same I think the clasp tolerances are just a tad bit tighter on the OVM's so that it "snaps" nicer and holds better when closed. I either got a really light closing/opening OVR clasp or they actually improved it a bit on the OVM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

OK, got home. Definitely the same dial color as the OVR New. Also compared to my Armida A2, the Armida is more black.

Note that I'm not complaining, some will like it more black, some will like the new OVR and OVM how it is, etc. I'm just showing that level of blackness since some people think it's the same, and it's not.

I personally like the way steinhart did the New versions of these, it goes very well with a vintage look, IMO









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Regarding the clasp vs the OVR New, it's the same clasp. Exactly the same clasp and bracelet.

I suppose that also makes it easier for me to set the number of lengths and micro adjustment setting without thinking about it....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

I'll write up a review whenever I have time, but if you're used to steinhart, you know the lume isn't great. Just placing them by the windowsill now, there's no torch from them; the Armida, different story, indices already glowing 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Here's a few pictures of mine in crappy light with a phone. Really happy with the look. The dial is almost a dark dark dark brown under direct light. It looks black most of the time. My bracelet clasp also snaps closed very tightly.

This is my first Steinhart and I've gotta say I'm quite pleased so far. The quality feels very good and the fit and finish feels excellent. I'm particularly impressed by the feel of the bezel action and the screw down crown.

The only potential negative I can say is that in some light the hands look an ever so slightly darker shade than the dial plots. I think it still looks great but the really picky might be annoyed. I think it might be due to the texture of each. The lume on the hands as a slightly rougher texture than the dial plots and the dial plots seem to reflect light and appear lighter at some lighting angles. I'll keep an eye on it over the next few days and see how it strikes me over time.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

I️ own the ocean one vintage red with a domed crystal, and can say that I️ honestly like the flat crystal of the OVM MK3 better. A stunning piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Cant stop looking at it. I think it'll rarely leave my wrist this weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Looking great guys - congrats! I agree that if it was jetblack it would completely ruin the vintage vibe and eliminate it's uniqueness. I still prefer the faux/fqaded/vintage dial with peachy lume (which actually looks very close to my Speedy's patinaed Tritium).



RotorBoater said:


> Just left town for Thanksgiving and only brought the OVM, but I sure will when I get back! They look exactly the same I think the clasp tolerances are just a tad bit tighter on the OVM's so that it "snaps" nicer and holds better when closed. I either got a really light closing/opening OVR clasp or they actually improved it a bit on the OVM
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dlee525 said:


> Regarding the clasp vs the OVR New, it's the same clasp. Exactly the same clasp and bracelet.
> 
> I suppose that also makes it easier for me to set the number of lengths and micro adjustment setting without thinking about it....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks to those who posted comparative pics of the clasp. So they have not adopted the clasp used on the OOVC's. As you can see, the notch for the finger nail is different, without the extra deeper notch in the middle and is of a thinner material it seems. That is not to say that it is worst though. The edge of the newer clasp is more rounded, unlike the OOVC's, which might actually be a good thing.









@Rotorboater, now that it is confirmed that the clasp has not changed, you do know that you can bend the little hook inside the clasp a little to adjust the friction on your OOVR?


----------



## dlee525

Watchfreek said:


> Thanks to those who posted comparative pics of the clasp. So they have not adopted the clasp used on the OOVC's. As you can see, the notch for the finger nail is different, without the extra deeper notch in the middle and is of a thinner material it seems. That is not to say that it is worst though. The edge of the newer clasp is more rounded, unlike the OOVC's, which might actually be a good thing.
> 
> @Rotorboater, now that it is confirmed that the clasp has not changed, you do know that you can bend the little hook inside the clasp a little to adjust the friction on your OOVR?


I think the fingernail notch, being shorter, just doesn't work well. That's my honest opinion and I was a little disappointed to see they were the same as the OVR Mk III. I had the OVR Mk II and that one was fine, but the New versions of the OVM and OVR fingernail notch just sucks. As mentioned in the OVR New thread, I end up just grabbing the sides of the clasp and pulling on that rather than trying to somehow use the damned, now-worse, fingernail notch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

dlee525 said:


> I think the fingernail notch, being shorter, just doesn't work well. That's my honest opinion and I was a little disappointed to see they were the same as the OVR Mk III. I had the OVR Mk II and that one was fine, but the New versions of the OVM and OVR fingernail notch just sucks. As mentioned in the OVR New thread, I end up just grabbing the sides of the clasp and pulling on that rather than trying to somehow use the damned, now-worse, fingernail notch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's a pity. I wonder why they decided to change the design after it has already been used on the OOVC's and for the 22/20's in the past. Perhaps they want to distinguish the bracelets for the higher end models or wanted to go for a cleaner look? Who knows.

Would it help if you widened the security lock a bit so that it isn't as tight? I think over time, as the spring bar that holds the lock in place wears out a bit, it will loosen by itself anyway. Or you could try look for a spring bar that is weaker or more rounded at the tips.


----------



## dlee525

Watchfreek said:


> That's a pity. I wonder why they decided to change the design after it has already been used on the OOVC's and for the 22/20's in the past. Perhaps they want to distinguish the bracelets for the higher end models or wanted to go for a cleaner look? Who knows.
> 
> Would it help if you widened the security lock a bit so that it isn't as tight? I think over time, as the spring bar that holds the lock in place wears out a bit, it will loosen by itself anyway. Or you could try look for a spring bar that is weaker or more rounded at the tips.


Yeah, you're right, I'm sure if that one bent notch that sticks out (I assume that's the security lock) is adjusted, it should make it a little easier

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

dlee525 said:


> Yeah, you're right, I'm sure if that one bent notch that sticks out (I assume that's the security lock) is adjusted, it should make it a little easier
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I presumed you were talking about the "flip lock". In any case both the flip lock and the actual clasp itself can be adjusted.

I personally would prefer one without a flip lock. Sure, it is not as secure but it matches the period/style of the watch more accurately, but that's just me.


----------



## dlee525

Watchfreek said:


> I presumed you were talking about the "flip lock". In any case both the flip lock and the actual clasp itself can be adjusted.
> 
> I personally would prefer one without a flip lock. Sure, it is not as secure but it matches the period/style of the watch more accurately, but that's just me.


Ahh, the flip lock is just fine. It's the part of the clasp right underneath it that I don't prefer. Oh well...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Ah, then all you'll need to so is bend the little hook underneath it with some needle nose pliers to loosen it a bit (but not too much!) or wait till it loosens over time. Best to wrap the pliers with something first to prevent scratching.


----------



## Anthony

Great pics!!

However, it is still bit unclear to me, is OVM New (V3) dial black same black as OVM V1 dial black? If not, what is the difference?

Also, is V1's hand&dial hour index discoloration still there? EDIT : I think it is still there, but not as obvious as in V1.


----------



## knezz

As i understood mk3 dont have indigo black as mk1 , which for me suits watch nicer , after all it is a ocean VINTAGE military. Fake patina discoloration exists according to photos so far , but not nearly as much as mk1 and to be honest even my mk2 if you really looked closely you would see that hands have had more lume material and therefore tint darker as i remember


----------



## RotorBoater

Watchfreek said:


> Looking great guys - congrats! I agree that if it was jetblack it would completely ruin the vintage vibe and eliminate it's uniqueness. I still prefer the faux/fqaded/vintage dial with peachy lume (which actually looks very close to my Speedy's patinaed Tritium).
> 
> Thanks to those who posted comparative pics of the clasp. So they have not adopted the clasp used on the OOVC's. As you can see, the notch for the finger nail is different, without the extra deeper notch in the middle and is of a thinner material it seems. That is not to say that it is worst though. The edge of the newer clasp is more rounded, unlike the OOVC's, which might actually be a good thing.
> 
> View attachment 12677765
> 
> 
> @Rotorboater, now that it is confirmed that the clasp has not changed, you do know that you can bend the little hook inside the clasp a little to adjust the friction on your OOVR?


It never really crossed my mind because I didn't have anything to compare it to, but now that I do I'll be bending that hook a little. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

knezz said:


> As i understood mk3 dont have indigo black as mk1 , which for me suits watch nicer , after all it is a ocean VINTAGE military. Fake patina discoloration exists according to photos so far , but not nearly as much as mk1 and to be honest even my mk2 if you really looked closely you would see that hands have had more lume material and therefore tint darker as i remember


I am fine with small discoloration between hands and dial hour indexes, but V1 kind of discoloration is too much : When I went to get my V1 from my watchmaker, and when he was passing it over to me, he too one last look at the watch and said "...thats weird, the hands and dial indexes seem to be different color..."


----------



## RightYouAreKen

After having looked at my v3 last night and this morning about a million times, in most situations the hands and dial plots looked identical (or at least very very close) in color. Only when the right light played across the dial did the hands look ever so slightly darker. It’s really only the hour hand that I notice it with because of its relative size. 

It seems to be related to what is being reflected by the polished outer border of the hands. When the reflection is light in color, it seems to make the hand lume color appear lighter. When the reflection is dark, it appears to make the hand lume look darker. So almost an optical illusion of sorts. At least that’s my 12 hours worth of observation so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

By the way my watch has gained only 1.1 seconds over 18 hours so far, which I’m super impressed with. Seems to be very well regulated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

RightYouAreKen said:


> By the way my watch has gained only 1.1 seconds over 18 hours so far, which I'm super impressed with. Seems to be very well regulated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I'm +5 over the same time period. Prob end up around +8 or so over a day.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

For those of you who are concerned about the ever so slight difference (if at all) between the color of the hands and the markers, the following are some references - yes, the original 5517 does that too as it ages. This topic was discussed extensively when the Mk1 came out and although some people hated it, the (greater) color discrepancy on the Mk1 was generally accepted as an intentional feature of the watch, as evidenced by the (once) ridiculous prices of the Mk1's on the used market despite this discrepancy.


----------



## Anthony

Watchfreek said:


> For those of you who are concerned about the ever so slight difference (if at all) between the color of the hands and the markers, the following are some references - yes, the original 5517 does that too as it ages. This topic was discussed extensively when the Mk1 came out and although some people hated it, the (greater) color discrepancy on the Mk1 was generally accepted as an intentional feature of the watch, as evidenced by the (once) ridiculous prices of the Mk1's on the used market.


Hot dang that 5517 is good looking diver! and what comes to hands and dial difference, you got point sir.


----------



## Watchfreek

One can be yours for a mere USD200K, +/-....that is, If one can even find one


----------



## TheGanzman

Watchfreek said:


> One can be yours for a mere USD200K, +/-....that is, If one can even find one


No problem - somebody somewhere is making more RIGHT now...


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Lume works pretty good. This was just from sitting next to a window on my wrist on a cloudy day. No artificial charging.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel

Put mine on a black fabric strap from my Black Bay. Loving this combo.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimonriz

One for sale now )


----------



## dlee525

RightYouAreKen said:


> Lume works pretty good. This was just from sitting next to a window on my wrist on a cloudy day. No artificial charging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only thing is, as typical with Steinhart lume, not much is applied. It just doesn't last long. Tested it two night ago, definitely doesn't last as long as my Helson or Armida, but surprisingly lasts the same as my borealis bull shark. Didn't bother comparing to a Seiko as those just last forever

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimonriz

OVM ver 1 doesn’t look jet black to me 
Rolex does


----------



## Watchfreek

Dimonriz said:


> One for sale now )


That's a 5513, not 5517...there's some differences and a huge difference in price and live specimens left.

And bringing this thread back on topic - love the BB strap on it. That or NATOs are what the original milsubs wore anyway


----------



## Watchfreek

dlee525 said:


> Only thing is, as typical with Steinhart lume, not much is applied. It just doesn't last long. Tested it two night ago, definitely doesn't last as long as my Helson or Armida, but surprisingly lasts the same as my borealis bull shark. Didn't bother comparing to a Seiko as those just last forever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Vintage colored lume is inherently weaker. That's the sacrifice for the patina-like color of the markers.


----------



## dlee525

Watchfreek said:


> Vintage colored lume is inherently weaker. That's the sacrifice for the patina-like color of the markers.


That's true too, the old radium lume just isn't bright nor does it last long

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

dlee525 said:


> That's true too, the old radium lume just isn't bright nor does it last long
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here's a comparative chart that's been floating around. If lume brightness is an issue then one should not buy a watch that's colored:


----------



## dlee525

Watchfreek said:


> Here's a comparative chart that's been floating around. If lume brightness is an issue then one should not buy a watch that's colored:


Yeah, agreed. Just pointing it out that it's not a "great" lume. It just is what it is

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

dlee525 said:


> Yeah, agreed. Just pointing it out that it's not a "great" lume. It just is what it is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I know. Just thought I'd share some knowledge to those considering any of the watches in the vintage range


----------



## dlee525

Watchfreek said:


> I know. Just thought I'd share some knowledge to those considering any of the watches in the vintage range


Also, thanks for the pointer regarding the little metal tab for the clasp. Adjusted it with pliers on both this and the OVR Mk III and both work much better!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

dlee525 said:


> Also, thanks for the pointer regarding the little metal tab for the clasp. Adjusted it with pliers on both this and the OVR Mk III and both work much better!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Excellent stuff Derrick. Now go get that Marine Officer Chrono Grey already!


----------



## RightYouAreKen

dlee525 said:


> That's true too, the old radium lume just isn't bright nor does it last long
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


True, my Seiko Sumo lume is brighter after 8 hours in the dark, but I can still easily read the time in the morning with dark adjusted eyes on the OVM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

The crystal and anti reflective coating are pretty nice. I haven't come across a situation where I couldn't easily read the time yet, and I like the subtle purple tint in some light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

RightYouAreKen said:


> The crystal and anti reflective coating are pretty nice. I haven't come across a situation where I couldn't easily read the time yet, and I like the subtle purple tint in some light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, it's a nice tint. I also like how the dial's blackness changes depending on the angle. Adds some "depth" to the color

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dvpain

Watchfreek said:


> Here's a comparative chart that's been floating around. If lume brightness is an issue then one should not buy a watch that's colored:


Just a shame they dont put the bgw9 on their standard O1 like they do most of the other series!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

Watchfreek said:


> Dimonriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> One for sale now )
> 
> 
> 
> That's a 5513, not 5517...there's some differences and a huge difference in price and live specimens left.
> 
> And bringing this thread back on topic - love the BB strap on it. That or NATOs are what the original milsubs wore anyway
Click to expand...

5513 with sword hands. thats strange, i wonder if lug pins are welded like in 5517, if so, essentially that would make it 5517?


----------



## Dimonriz

Omega


----------



## knezz

Here is affordable option.
I love that Omega


----------



## Anthony

Had my MK3 on friday "in delivery vechile" delivery date : friday before 6pm. When I checked it again friday evening, delivery date was scheduled monday. Well, can win always, going to be long weekend. 

Nevertheless, have a good one folks!


----------



## c0okiem0nster

Just got my mk2.5 from Gnomon last Thursday. Ugh didnt know there's a black dial update.


----------



## Anthony

Follows my mini review of Ocean Vintage Military MK3 (V3)!

Received finally my piece. When comparing to Original OVM V1, MK3 has its differences. Heres few when it comes to colors,


Straight out of the box , MK3 looks better than V1 : it looks like an old dial, balanced vintage tone all over. Its not that V1 outlook, with yellow hands and light yellow hour indexes, its just merely MK3 dark yellow (almost orange) all over. Thumbs up!


Dial black : Believe or not, there is difference. V1 is just slightly darker. My eye catch quickly differences, but got to say, this was not so easy to see.

The sapphire or domed sapphire is often talked alot. I havent really paid so much attention to this, but true enough, you notice straight away theres something different about the sapphire, its definetly flat in MK3 and somehow whole dial is very easy to read and legible. Yes, definetly, sapphire looks sharp but do I dare to say, maybe bit modern?

Bracelet was easy to shorten, I noticed 12o clock side the screws holding bracelet links together were quite loose, or lets just say, "not so tight" and easy to remove. 6o clock link screws were much more tighter. The whole bracelet is very solid to the point its not flexible, but this is probably since its completely new bracelet and takes some time to break in. Also, I thought 22/18 bracelet would have been much more easier on wrist, maybe it is, Ive just worn my "feels like feather on wrist" g-shock.. Anyway, I think the bracelet is very good and I love the taper.

Ive added few mobile phone photos for you to judge the differences yourself. These photos do not make justice to these great watches, they look *alot better* in real. First picture is in indoor lighting, second next to window in natural daylight (quite cloudy weather though), and last two are something inbetween indoor/natural daylight watches facing window in one corner of livingroom.

Now when discoloration is history and proper tapered bracelet is introduced, I can honestly recommend this watch , the price/quality ratio is trough the roof and it has solid ETA movement. This could be watch for many people for the rest of their life, durable, solid and legible. And this is coming from a guy who has owned few Omegas and Rolexes back in the day.


----------



## Lee_K

Anthony said:


> The sapphire or domed sapphire is often talked alot. I haven't really paid so much attention to this, but true enough, you notice straight away theres something different about the sapphire, its definetly flat in MK3 and somehow whole dial is very easy to read and legible. Yes, definitly, sapphire looks sharp but do I dare to say, maybe bit modern?


The Mk 3 crystal is completely flat, not even slightly domed?


----------



## dlee525

Lee_K said:


> The Mk 3 crystal is completely flat, not even slightly domed?


No, it's slightly domed. It's not completely flat.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen

It follows the curve of the bezel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K

Thank you dlee and Ken! I’m this close >< from ordering a Mk 3 to replace my Mk 2.


----------



## RotorBoater

Lee_K said:


> The Mk 3 crystal is completely flat, not even slightly domed?


It's slightly domed. It seems flat to some because the crystal seamlessly meets the bezel insert, but the bezel insert is sloped to meet the dome. Subtle but it's there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benculley

My MK2.5 arrived about a week ago. I love it, but imagine how weird it felt justifying the purchase of the MK3 last night! Oh well, now I'll get to enjoy both!


----------



## pinchycm

Would be great if they just release this in a 39mm already.


----------



## knezz

benculley said:


> My MK2.5 arrived about a week ago. I love it, but imagine how weird it felt justifying the purchase of the MK3 last night! Oh well, now I'll get to enjoy both!


I can imaging how , but if it is for your comfort i know you are not the only one. You can now choose which you like better and accordingly keep one out of this 2. Welcome to forum


----------



## KiloPapa

MK3 and MK2.


----------



## TheGanzman

I feel the love for the new Mk 3, but from where *I* sit, the Mk 1 is STILL "The One" - blacker dial & more "correct" nomenclature on the dial, as well as a more domed crystal. I just voted with MY checkbook - scored an original, near mint Mk 1 for too much $ thanks to Watch Recon. THIS time, my estate will handle the future disposition of my Steinhart OVM Mk 1 - Merry X-Mas to ME!


----------



## TheGanzman

Just got in my aforementioned Steinhart OVM Mk. 1; quickly mounted it to my 21mm Yellow Dog custom Zulu. Here's a shot of my "Steinhart Pair". VERY glad to have another OVM Mk. 1! What I like about this one is that the luminous on the hands EXACTLY matches the luminous on the dial indices; on my previous OVM Mk. 1, there was a slight tint difference. I still make send this off to be relumed in C3, but for now it'll stay as is - my new "workout watch"!


----------



## Mpcdude

It's official, 39mm OVM Gnomon exclusive.

Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive


----------



## RotorBoater

Mpcdude said:


> It's official, 39mm OVM Gnomon exclusive.
> 
> Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive


I love Steinhart, but damn is it annoying to buy a watch from them and always see another you'd like more shortly after.. just placed an order for one. Time to put my OVM MKIII 42mm up for sale 

~ Begin with the end in mind ~


----------



## RightYouAreKen

The 39mm version is nice for those with smaller wrists. My 42mm version is perfect on my 7.5" wrist, so I'm not disappointed. Glad to see further options coming available for folks!

Looks like Gnomon also now has the new mk3 version.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Hope you keep the 42mm until the 39mm arrives.
It would be cool to see some pics side by side



RotorBoater said:


> I love Steinhart, but damn is it annoying to buy a watch from them and always see another you'd like more shortly after.. just placed an order for one. Time to put my OVM MKIII 42mm up for sale
> 
> ~ Begin with the end in mind ~


----------



## DuckaDiesel

double post


----------



## RotorBoater

Just posted my OVM MKIII on eBay with an extra strap. It’s the only one up so it might sell sooner rather than later, but if it doesn’t I’ll be sure to take some pics for the group


~ Begin with the end in mind ~


----------



## yankeexpress

DuckaDiesel said:


> Hope you keep the 42mm until the 39mm arrives.
> It would be cool to see some pics side by side


This posted in another thread


----------



## DuckaDiesel

yankeexpress said:


> This posted in another thread


Thanks for sharing.
42mm looks more proportionate and symmetrical. 
Like someone mentioned it here(or another tread) maxi indices may look a little cartoonish on the 39 version. 
They should have made the indices smaller diameter.


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - That was me; that video makes the point quite apparent! Sorry, but the overall "scale" & proportions are just thrown off in my NOT so humble opinion...


----------



## RotorBoater

DuckaDiesel said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 42mm looks more proportionate and symmetrical.
> Like someone mentioned it here(or another tread) maxi indices may look a little cartoonish on the 39 version.
> They should have made the indices smaller diameter.


I'm not seeing the difference here aside from the hands being a tad big longer on the 39. Maybe I'll see it in person when they're side by side

~ Begin with the end in mind ~


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Just received mine.
Here are a few side by side with Ginault's glossy jet black dial. 
Love it!


----------



## dlee525

DuckaDiesel said:


> Just received mine.
> Here are a few side by side with Ginault's glossy jet black dial.
> Love it!


Loving the red second hand on the Ginault and the darker dial

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinchycm

^ Is that the 40mm?



DuckaDiesel said:


> Just received mine.
> Here are a few side by side with Ginault's glossy jet black dial.
> Love it!


----------



## DuckaDiesel

pinchycm said:


> ^ Is that the 40mm?


42mm ovm mk3 and 40mm ginault


----------



## yankeexpress

The red sweep is a dealbreaker. OvM and Amphion all the way.


----------



## pinchycm

Ah. Roger that. Thanks.


----------



## Riddim Driven

DuckaDiesel said:


> Just received mine.
> Here are a few side by side with Ginault's glossy jet black dial.
> Love it!


I've always been partial to the OVM, but never really a fan of the faux vintage treatment. I like to keep one sub-a-like in the stable, and after I lost my Kemmner 007 I picked up the Ginault BGW9 and am enjoying it quite a lot. I find I'm following closely the new black dialed OVM's in both sizes.

So in all honesty, what led you to keep the 42mm Steinhart and jettison the Ginaut?

Thanks
RD


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Riddim Driven said:


> I've always been partial to the OVM, but never really a fan of the faux vintage treatment. I like to keep one sub-a-like in the stable, and after I lost my Kemmner 007 I picked up the Ginault BGW9 and am enjoying it quite a lot. I find I'm following closely the new black dialed OVM's in both sizes.
> 
> So in all honesty, what led you to keep the 42mm Steinhart and jettison the Ginaut?
> 
> Thanks
> RD


I chose OVM for a few subjective reasons:
- OVM is a better fit on my wrist
- Glidelock clasp is not my cup of tea, too thick at the bottom(even though its excellent quality); OVM clasp is so much more comfortable, thinner, without divers extension, sits flush.
- Rugged look without gloss 
- Pointer seconds hand

Ginault is an amazing watch, every detail is executed on the luxury level, SEL fitment, dial, brushing, runs cosc, etc...

If you like the OVM on the pictures you ll love it in person, depending on the wrist size get the 42 or 39 due to straight lugs.

I am probably going to do a comparison video today between the two on youtube before the OR gets shipped to the new owner tomorrow


----------



## Riddim Driven

DuckaDiesel said:


> I chose OVM for a few subjective reasons:
> - OVM is a better fit on my wrist
> - Glidelock clasp is not my cup of tea, too thick at the bottom(even though its excellent quality); OVM clasp is so much more comfortable, thinner, without divers extension, sits flush.
> - Rugged look without gloss
> - Pointer seconds hand
> 
> Ginault is an amazing watch, every detail is executed on the luxury level, SEL fitment, dial, brushing, runs cosc, etc...
> 
> If you like the OVM on the pictures you ll love it in person, depending on the wrist size get the 42 or 39 due to straight lugs.
> 
> I am probably going to do a comparison video today between the two on youtube before the OR gets shipped to the new owner tomorrow


Thanks very much! Aspects of your decision are compelling, but run a bit contrary to my findings. I have a flat (top & bottom) 7"+ wrist & the Ginault is most comfortable. The "glide-lock" clasp is far less bulky than the standard ratchet clasp currently in use from the micros. I do like an adjust-on-the-fly clasp regardless. I do get the "executed on (in) the luxury level" vain and Ginault did go the extra mile to build as such in every way. I love the gloss black inky dial!!! Like that in other watches too. I go back & fourth on the design finish vs your description of "rugged", or simpler, which I really liked about the Kemmner 007.

I've had many many Steinhart Ocean series in 42mm and am very familiar with the case. The 42x50 flat case wears me Ok, but like many, the flatness and lengthy lugs quickly become contentious for me. I expect I'm a contender for the 39 OVM, but would see it as a trade down at the moment. Though I've done it before for the same reason as you. Too fancy isn't my style in watches. I know, own both & decide.

Thanks again, I really appreciate your feedback. Would love to see that video if you find the time.

RD


----------



## Dec1968

TheGanzman said:


> Just got in my aforementioned Steinhart OVM Mk. 1; quickly mounted it to my 21mm Yellow Dog custom Zulu. Here's a shot of my "Steinhart Pair". VERY glad to have another OVM Mk. 1! What I like about this one is that the luminous on the hands EXACTLY matches the luminous on the dial indices; on my previous OVM Mk. 1, there was a slight tint difference. I still make send this off to be relumed in C3, but for now it'll stay as is - my new "workout watch"!


So now you have TWO Holy Grails?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## TheGanzman

Well, my OVM Mk. 1 is getting ready to sail off to Greece to "The Relumer" for the hands/dial indices and the bezel "pip" to be relumed in his C3 lume, which is ~2.5 times brighter than the "normal C3". He'll rebrush the case and do a full rebuild on the ETA movement, along w/new gaskets and a pressure test. Steinhart is sending me a new bezel insert which I will forward on to Dimitris as well...

In a couple months, I will have in essence a "NOS" Steinhart OVM Mk. 1 - with (IMHO) better looking, better performing lume - stay tuned!


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude

Arrived today, my Mk III. So nice!!! I've had my eyes on one for 12 months just waiting and hoping for a darker dial again and here it is. Love it.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## m6rk

pinchycm said:


> Would be great if they just release this in a 39mm already.


Gnomon did


----------



## Anthony

Do you have any recommendations for a antique/vintage black leather strap for this watch? I think that kind of strap would fit well with this watch.


----------



## mikekilo725

Starting to think about this one, but wanted to see if anyone that has a new MKIII can tell me if the indicies are raised or flat. In looking at the pictures, some seem to show they are raised while others show them being flat. I know they are painted on, but wanted to see if they had a little height to them.


----------



## dlee525

mikekilo725 said:


> Starting to think about this one, but wanted to see if anyone that has a new MKIII can tell me if the indicies are raised or flat. In looking at the pictures, some seem to show they are raised while others show them being flat. I know they are painted on, but wanted to see if they had a little height to them.


Yeah they have a little bit of height. It's definitely not flat

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Ok thanks


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Yes, agreed, they have a slight bit of "dome" to them. You can see it a bit in this pic of my watch...notice how the outer edges of the indices at 4-10 are reflecting the light a bit more than the center and appear a little lighter? That's because of the rounded edges of the lume.


----------



## kit7

B1ff_77 said:


> **OVM 1 resale value suddenly plummets back to normality**
> 
> This is excellent - I've wanted a black dial OVM for about 2yrs but never been willing to pay almost double what the grey version costs. Looks great


I could be wrong, I don't think it has actually, but the 'grey' dials seem to be down a bit. Perhaps the original black dials are down a bit, but they don't seem to have plummeted. One of the gnomon 39mm recently made about $100 more on the bay than what it was bought for. 
I admit one watch doesn't mean there's a trend, but anyone that bought one must be feeling a little bit chuffed.


----------



## Flopi81

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum but I'm sharing the same passion for watches. Yesterday I've received the Steinhart OVM new. It's my first Steinhart and I'm impressed with the quality. Dial is black but not jet black and when you expose the watch in strong sun light it became similar to the version 2 dial. The cristal is medium doomed and is continuing the bezel line, very nice in my opinion. Bezel is good bracelet good, clasp not so good. About movement precision I can't say much as I have the watch only for less then a day.


----------



## MaxSeven

How does the Ocean One Vintage Maxi LE (Gnomon Exclusive) fit into this equation? This is the hesalite domed crystal version. Is there a code for that one too (e.g. O1VM)?


----------



## Flopi81

Hi, in one day of wearing my OVM 3.0 I have 3 s plus în 24 hours. This is a very comfortable watch I almost don't feel it at my wrist. The bezel is a bit stiff but I prefer it like this then to be to lose. The lume is OK I belive, the dial is visible thru the night in the darkness without any special lume charging from flashlights, only what light is receiving from the normal day wear.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

As much as I love the ovm bracelet, this watch looks superb on the nato.
Currently wearing it on a blushark orca black nato.


----------



## a to the k

MKIII with brown leather from Colareb:


----------



## a to the k

...again...


----------



## MATT1076

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC




----------



## dlee525

DuckaDiesel said:


> As much as I love the ovm bracelet, this watch looks superb on the nato.
> Currently wearing it on a blushark orca black nato.


Blushark makes great nato regardless of the price

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fkuashum

Hi guys, could someone with 7ish inch wrist post a photo from the shoulder down to the wrist? I'd like to see how long lugs sit on a smaller wrist like mine.
My IWC 42mm chrono is 51.5 lug to lug yet sits okay because of the curved lug line... Not so sure about the OVM. Thanks!


----------



## zimv20ca

Fkuashum said:


> Hi guys, could someone with 7ish inch wrist post a photo from the shoulder down to the wrist? I'd like to see how long lugs sit on a smaller wrist like mine.


you mean like this?

it's a 42mm OVM.


----------



## Fkuashum

zimv20ca said:


> you mean like this?
> 
> it's a 42mm OVM.


Well, this one provides some useful perspective. Though your wrist looks bigger than 7" to me. Thanks!
I rather meant something like this...


----------



## zimv20ca

Fkuashum said:


> Though your wrist looks bigger than 7" to me. Thanks!
> I rather meant something like this...


ah, gotcha. i forgot to mention that my wrist is 7 1/4".


----------



## turnipkruncher

Balls I cant buy a 3rd OVM you reckon I could just get the "new" dial >>?


----------



## PKC

OVM III day...


----------



## JCartwright77

Love this watch!


----------



## gogeo

I have mine on a blue band, love it.


----------



## heyheyuw

Just ordered one today. I’ve been waiting for the black dial, and 39 is just too small for me. It should make a great companion with my O1V (I do love the grey dial on that watch).

Pics to come...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

Just showed up! Looks great!

The bracelet seems a lot lighter than the one on the O1V I'm wearing, but this piece will live on a Zulu.

The face looks beautiful, and it wears much smaller than the O1V, so the size is perfect for my 7.25" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Be sure to post a pic when you put it on the Zulu - my own personal favorite for a MilSub! I like to go with a 20mm Zulu; to my eyes it somehow looks more "correct", as well as being not quite as obtrusive width-wise as a 22mm Zulu/NATO...

I wish someone would make a 21mm 3-Ring Zulu!


----------



## heyheyuw

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - Be sure to post a pic when you put it on the Zulu - my own personal favorite for a MilSub! I like to go with a 20mm Zulu; to my eyes it somehow looks more "correct", as well as being not quite as obtrusive width-wise as a 22mm Zulu/NATO...
> 
> I wish someone would make a 21mm 3-Ring Zulu!


Will do... I actually have a blue one like what you're wearing, so I'll have to try a few on and see what works. Probably khaki or the Bond though.

I don't have my tools with me to size the bracelet so it will need to wait a bit.

Honestly, my only gripe with the O1V and this watch is the 22mm strap. I prefer a 20mm, but it's a small gripe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw

TheGanzman said:


> ▲▲▲ - Be sure to post a pic when you put it on the Zulu - my own personal favorite for a MilSub! I like to go with a 20mm Zulu; to my eyes it somehow looks more "correct", as well as being not quite as obtrusive width-wise as a 22mm Zulu/NATO...
> 
> I wish someone would make a 21mm 3-Ring Zulu!


Here you go! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakehands

Here's my v2

__
https://flic.kr/p/26paCXC

I notice a few years ago people were disliking the original black, then came v2 and some volggers on YouTube started talking up the v1 as 'collectible' and the used price went up accordingly.


----------



## sdotlow

I just received the OVM MK1 I got at a really low price, after debating whether or not to order the MK3 for some time. This is my first mil sub homage and it's really beautiful on wrist. It all just works very well.....except....in well lit areas the different colored hands really bother me. Anyone grow to love this? I'm struggling to see how I will.


----------



## danimaru

sdotlow said:


> I just received the OVM MK1 I got at a really low price, after debating whether or not to order the MK3 for some time. This is my first mil sub homage and it's really beautiful on wrist. It all just works very well.....except....in well lit areas the different colored hands really bother me. Anyone grow to love this? I'm struggling to see how I will.


As I understand it, the OVM was designed as a specific homage to the legendary Rolex 5517. That watch used tritium lume. Tritium is a radioactive isotope with a half life of 12.5 years, and as all the 5517's were made in the late 70's, the lume has decayed significantly by now. Because there is different amounts of lume material used in the hands vs the indecies, the hands tend to look more decayed on surviving examples here today, forty years later, as can be seen in the attached photo of a 5517.









I've always told myself Steinhart deliberately mismatched the hands and indices on the Mk1 OVM to mimic this property of the 5517. Unfortunately to everyone else, it just looks like lazy quality control. And I suppose I tell myself this story to preserve my faith in the brand, but if I'm being honest, deep down I kind of think it was just lazy quality control too.

The same kinda thing happened with the dial colour on the Mk2. I've heard it suggested Steiny went grey on purpose to mimic a sun faded dial from the 70's. But officially they kept calling it black, which it obviously wasn't, the whole time. I suspect in reality they simply ordered 20,000 dials that came out a little grey and just kinda rolled with it because they're a small company with tight margins. And I'm willing to bet the same sorta thing happened with the dial/hands on the Mk1. Prolly sourced from two different suppliers and they just didn't match quite perfect and they just rolled with it as they had little choice.

You gotta decide how important it is to you. But for me, a $300, 5 year-old watch with mismatched lume wasn't superior to a $450 brand new watch with matching lume. The Mk3 also has a more tapered bracelet (which most ppl seem to find much more comfortable), a different crystal (which makes the watch a couple mm thinner overall and doesn't obscure the minute track on the dial), and the dial has 3 lines of text above and 3 below centre just like the 5517 (the Mk1 has 2 above and 3 below, which doesn't look as balanced or as accurate to the "original"). The Mk1 dial is blacker though; it's like inky black. The Mk3 is a really dark matte charcoal.


----------



## sdotlow

danimaru said:


> You gotta decide how important it is to you. But for me, a $300, 5 year-old watch with mismatched lume wasn't superior to a $450 brand new watch with matching lume. The Mk3 also has a more tapered bracelet (which most ppl seem to find much more comfortable), a different crystal (which makes the watch a couple mm thinner overall and doesn't obscure the minute track on the dial), and the dial has 3 lines of text above and 3 below centre just like the 5517 (the Mk1 has 2 above and 3 below, which doesn't look as balanced or as accurate to the "original"). The Mk1 dial is blacker though; it's like inky black. The Mk3 is a really dark matte charcoal.


Thank you for the information. So it looks like you ditched the MK1 for the MK3?

The bracelet doesn't bother me, as I believe the guy that sold me my pepsi pulled the jubilee off it and stuck on the older model bracelet. I have 7.5 wrists, so it works just fine. How is the crystal different? I love the domed crystal on this one. I don't particularly care about the 2/3 vs 3/3 regarding the lines. I'm not desiring it to mimic a rolex, so that is of no consequence to me. I do like the shade of black on the dial. I'll have to compare to my more contemporary Steinharts when I get home, I forgot to to do that last night.

I got my MK1 at a really good price, but the individual selling was clearing out things he had laying around it seems. He priced it to sell quickly. This is by far the watch that has clicked with me the most. I got this feeling from the pepsi, but not quite this large. It's making me consider looking at a Ginault a bit more. Thoughts/experiences?

I didn't really get what I was reading when going through the forums and seeing people talk about the piece speaking to them. Enough so that they wore the watch every day straight for a week. Now I do. Slept with this mil sub on. I love everything about this thing....except those damned hands!


----------



## danimaru

@sdotlow

I chose the Mk3 over the Mk1, yes. And in the end, despite the other refinements and improvements, it really was the hands that did it. It's not a $5000 watch, but it's not a $5 watch either. It's a respectable timepiece that cost me a decent chunk of my disposable savings. The thing should have matching lume for god's sake.

Regarding the crystal, the Mk1 used a domed, boxed sapphire crystal. Steinhart uses this crystal on most of their ocean one watches that don't have a cyclops date magnifier. It mimics the dome of the acrylic crystal used on vintage dive watches. But because of sapphires inate hardness, the dome is created by cutting a sharp bevel into the crystal, instead of the nice rounded curve possible with acrylic. See attached photo of an ocean one dlc with the same crystal:








The "NEW" updated dive watches including the Mk3 OVM use a new domed sapphire crystal. Instead of having a high boxed dome shape, the new crystal continues the natural curve of the bezel. It's a sleeker looking design for sure. The result is the watch is a little thinner, which is nice for getting under shirt cuffs. And it's hard to tell from pictures how it changes the look of the watch, but to my eyes, when viewing the face straight-on, it actually makes the watch seem a bit bigger as there's no distortion/duplication around the edge of the dial as there is with the boxed sapphire crystal. See attached photo of the OVM "NEW".








I really expected to prefer the boxed sapphire crystal as the high dome gives a pleasing effect to my eyes, but took a chance on the Mk3 anyway. And to my surprise, in side by side comparison I preferred the new crystal. IMO, if you like the look of distortion at the edges of the dial, there's really no substitute for a proper hesalite acrylic crystal. But if you prefer the advantages of sapphire, the new crystal is sleeker and works better.


----------



## Watch Pal

Hi, I'm new here but I love watches.

I've basically only had a few cheap watches and a <$100 Father's Day type gifts from my wife, and after a kid, and a new home purchase, this past month I've received a promotion at work.

I've celebrated by buying a Steinhart OVM mk 3.









I absolutely adore this watch. It came with that Nato strap free from gnomon which i thought was nice. I ordered a Bond AlphaShark to go with it because I knew I probably wasn't going to keep it on the bracelet(although it's a nice bracelet).








I'm waiting till next paycheck to grab a cognac color leather nato, which I think will go perfectly on it(I also happen to have shoes and belts in this color).









I'm very happy with the OVM. It is currently only losing 1/2 seconds per day. That seems like really great accuracy.


----------



## sdotlow

It looks great on that strap. That's my next step, getting a bunch of straps. Provides so much flexibility.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525

Watch Pal said:


> Hi, I'm new here but I love watches.
> 
> I've basically only had a few cheap watches and a <$100 Father's Day type gifts from my wife, and after a kid, and a new home purchase, this past month I've received a promotion at work.
> 
> I've celebrated by buying a Steinhart OVM mk 3.
> 
> View attachment 13359025
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore this watch. It came with that Nato strap free from gnomon which i thought was nice. I ordered a Bond AlphaShark to go with it because I knew I probably wasn't going to keep it on the bracelet(although it's a nice bracelet).
> View attachment 13359029
> 
> 
> I'm waiting till next paycheck to grab a cognac color leather nato, which I think will go perfectly on it(I also happen to have shoes and belts in this color).
> 
> View attachment 13359049
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with the OVM. It is currently only losing 1/2 seconds per day. That seems like really great accuracy.


That's a beautiful Omega....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopi81

OVM









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone

Watch Pal said:


> Hi, I'm new here but I love watches.
> 
> I've basically only had a few cheap watches and a <$100 Father's Day type gifts from my wife, and after a kid, and a new home purchase, this past month I've received a promotion at work.
> 
> I've celebrated by buying a Steinhart OVM mk 3.
> 
> View attachment 13359025
> 
> 
> .


Congrats on your promotion and welcome to WUS. You celebrate the way I like to.... TREAT YO'SELF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

